

FreshBooks: We’re open sourcing our iPhone time tracking app for MacWorld - mattculbreth
http://www.freshbooks.com/blog/2009/01/05/were-open-sourcing-our-iphone-time-tracking-app-for-macworld/

======
3pt14159
When I first made my account I was getting interviewed by FreshBooks; I have
since been hired and it is great here. While looking through some data today I
found "news.ycombinator.com" as the answer to "how did you hear about
FreshBooks?" on the sign up. Very cool.

